# Injured Soldier in need of help: Boarding Pets



## NSDreamer (31 May 2017)

Good Afternoon All,

Not sure if this is the right place, but if it isn't feel free to move it. I'm looking for help:

 One of my subordinates has been hospitalized, and the nearest family/friends are on the other side of the country. The individual has 4 pets, and while I have been having members go their to feed them in the time being, it is not a long term solution. I'm attempting to find if anyone knows a charity or service that can support the temporary boarding of these pets (Birds/Fish) to enable the member to focus on his recovery. The SPCA has indicated it will not house Birds/Fish and gave reference to a Kennel Service here in Halifax that would come out to almost 1400$ a month...

 Any suggestions are appreciated,

 NSDreamer


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2017)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I'm attempting to find if anyone knows a charity or service that can support the temporary boarding of these pets (Birds/Fish) to enable the member to focus on his recovery.



These are not charities. They are pet boarding services,

"The Best 10 Pet Boarding/Pet Sitting in Halifax, NS"
https://www.yelp.ca/search?cflt=pet_sitting&find_loc=Halifax%2C+NS


----------



## NSDreamer (31 May 2017)

Thanks Mike, the big issue (beyond finding funding...) is most boarding services won't do birds, the only one I've found so far was Dartmouth Kennel Services...


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2017)

If s/he doesn't mind a sitter, rather than boarding their pets,

Halifax
https://www.care.com/en-ca/profiles/details/pet-care-thomasn-halifax/287095?source=providerSnippet
"I also have experience with birds and fish."

"Pet Sitters that care for birds in Halifax, Nova Scotia"
https://petsitter.com/pet-sitters/halifax,nova-scotia/birds

Halifax
https://petsitter.com/i-have-particularly-good-knowledge-of-cats-and-rats-though-know-how-to-care-for-birds-dogs-pet-sitter-halifax-ns
"I know how to care for birds"

If funding is a concern, there is this,
https://ca.gofundme.com/



			
				NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I have been having members go their to feed them in the time being, it is not a long term solution.



If co-workers are not available to help, perhaps a neighbour can?

Edit to add:

Perhaps the local Royal Canadian Legion branch may be of assistance with something like this:

Military Foster Program
Supporting Our Military and Their Beloved Pets
https://pactforanimals.org/pacts-work/military-foster-program
Perhaps they have contacts or something similar in Halifax?

Although a hospital stay is not a deployment, this discussion may be of interest,

Pets During Deployment?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114706.0

In Canada ( not sure if they cover hospital stays - was it a Line of Duty Injury? - or birds, or Halifax ),

Paws for Deployment

The Paws for Deployment program fosters pets while their owners are away on a military mission.
 No longer will troops have to struggle with tough decisions about what to do with their pets.

 This is the only program of its kind in Canada and it gives a temporary home to animals, easing the stress of separation anxiety.

Barriefield Animal Hospital will be a surrogate family for the pet and provide love and bonding during the period of time they are lonesome for their owners. It makes it less traumatic for the pet and the pet owner.

Service members or their families who need a safe home for their pets can request services either through the group's website at www.pawsfordeployment.com or by calling 613-544-7387 to begin the process.


----------



## Rifleman62 (31 May 2017)

I hope this does not sound stupid, but could you get permission to bring the pets to your work space? How many bird cages? Small/medium? Small/big aquarium(s)? Does the individual have a designated work space that will not be utilized in their absence to house the cages/aquarium or is there a space somewhere else in the area? Will anyone have an allergy to the pets?
I worked with a fellow (officer) who brought his dog to work everyday which all enjoyed.

Due to the circumstances possibly the C of C would approve of this temporary fix.

A salty parrot would be fun.


----------



## Remius (31 May 2017)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place, but if it isn't feel free to move it. I'm looking for help:
> 
> ...



While I am somewhat sympathetic I really hope they are doing this on their own time.   

EDIT to add: Sorry, I thought about what I just wrote and don't know all the circumstances.  So hopefully some of those suggestions will pan out.  good on you for looking after your troop.


----------

